# What is good Perennial seed for White Tails???



## hunt_fish (Oct 18, 2009)

I have land Near Clare. Surrounding habitat is mostly swamp land & mostly shade.


----------



## Quarter Section (Oct 26, 2016)

I've had good luck with Frigid Forage Trophy Clover. It is planted in an area of marginal soil, under both full sun and shade conditions. Greens up early in the spring, and is the greenest thing in the woods even after a few hard frosts. 

As with all plantings, get a soil test first.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Alsike clover can stand to have its feet wet.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

I have tried lots and my favorite is whitetail institute double cross. Clover blend with brassicas for first year. Huge bulbs first year and then nice clover for 3-4 years.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I have planted for wildlife for a LOT of years. This past spring I joined Pheasants Forever again for their spring seed give away. I had already planted the fall field rye and used their winter seed mix broadcasted in the rye using the rye as a cover crop. I spring fertilized the combination and let it go. The fields this fall have the fallen rye about waist high which was 6 feet tall at the time you would normally combine. The fields have deer trails from feeding on the combination going through and still left the tall areas (90%) that will give me the winter Pheasant cover and the spring nesting habitat. The deer LOVE this stuff at least for this fall and I will leave untouched for a couple years, I just need to keep the fields worked every few years for the Pheasant and Deer cover. I do not spray prior to planting the rye, I want Bacteria in the ground and already have natural tall Red Clover in my fields.
The point is I have never seen the deer so attracted to the rye after 15 different years of planting rye and the winter seed mix planted in the rye is more healthy then planting in a stand alone field. I will try to add pictures to this post after I am not carrying a gun, but it will be snow covered.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

I continue to see posting Winter Rye is no a good Deer Food Source and yet when I planted just that in a 5 x 5 ft area as well as other spots and put a game camera on it I had "Deer" in it every day so again you have to prove it besides posting put a game camera on it you might change your mind. I have been planting Winter Rye for 15 years and seen others post they don't touch it yet I know otherwise. I planted only Cereal Rye as I have and as soon as it pops up the deer on in it... Again I am in Newaygo County and poor soil and it is quick and easy to grow but I also have Ladino Clover, Alsike Clover, Brassica and Chicory and they all have a place variety is what I do... I have also used Canola when I can find it at a low price as well Buckwheat but Buckwheat has jumped in price 15 years ago I found it for 23.00 for a 50 lbs bag now it is 55.00 a bag and I was using it in spring to better my soil conditions but rarely do now. It is sad that some think some seed does not draw in the deer and yet others find it does...
Newaygo1


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I plant winter rye every fall and the deer can never seem to get enough of it. It also builds the soil.


----------



## Steve Tonkovich (Jul 14, 2007)

Anybody know where I can get a good price on Small Burnett seed?


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Steve said:


> I plant winter rye every fall and the deer can never seem to get enough of it. It also builds the soil.


Steve,
Where do you buy your Winter Rye seed?


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

Kesters in Wisconsin has Small Burnett seed at a decent price.


----------

